# in Java tiefgestellt schreiben ins jLabel



## Kay78 (30. Mai 2005)

Hallooo! 
hilfe hilfe hilfe! 

unszwar möcht ich gern tiefgestellt schreiben um eine Formel anzugeben z.B. f_max wobei ich max gern tiefgestellt schreiben möchte, wie erreiche ich es? 
in html ist es ja einfach mit max 
aber wie ist es in java?


----------



## Sky (30. Mai 2005)

Du hast die Lösung fast schon gesagt: Mit HTML!

JLabel#setText(<html>...</html>);


----------



## Kay78 (31. Mai 2005)

das funktioniert nicht, ich möchte es in meinem JavaScript ausführen.
für tiefgestellt wäre es nach html <sub>...</sub>
aber wie erreiche ich es in meinem javaprogramm?


----------



## Roar (31. Mai 2005)

1. geht es um javascript?
2. wenn ja: du bist hier falsch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
    wenn nein: sky80 hat die lösung schon gepostet


----------



## Sky (31. Mai 2005)

Kay78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das funktioniert nicht


Vielleicht mal ein bißchen konkreter, was geht nicht! Wie sieht es aus? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen??



			
				Kay78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich möchte es in meinem JavaScript ausführen.
> für tiefgestellt wäre es nach html <sub>...</sub>


Na was denn jetzt JAVA oder JavaScript?? Mußt Dich schon entscheiden!



			
				Kay78 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wie erreiche ich es in meinem javaprogramm?


Wie schon oben geschrieben, hier nochmal zum mitschreiben:
	
	
	
	





```
JLabel label = new JLabel("<html>f<sub>max</sub></html>");
```


----------

